# Ruger Security 9 could be renamed "Common Sense 9"



## OldnavtCT (Oct 26, 2018)

All the existing reviews of the Security 9 seem to find the exact same things good and not so good concerning this fairly new pistol. I bought one for security/safety team work and for self and home defense based on Rugers proven reliability. I was a 1911 shooter from the age of 10 up to my late 50’s. I was capable of 2” groups at 50 meters in my hay days with a quality 1911. However, I developed arthritis in both thumbs in my late 50’s early 60’s and this made decocking a 1911 rather risky. Hence, my quest for a striker fired type pistol. My income, since retirement, has also become a factor in deciding what pistol to purchase. Here are my findings on the Ruger Security 9.

1.	$360 for the model #3816 with laser and (2) 15 round mags
2.	Four (4) inch groups at 25 meters for $360. Group tightens with laser (all freehand shooting)
3.	Dependable bullet placement with a high quality laser out to 25 yards for $360 (I used the Sightmark laser bullet to line up the laser dot with the bore laser at room distance in home)
4.	Absolute reliability with junk ball ammo and high priced hollowpoints both Federal and Hornady
5.	The pistol did not slip, move, need regripping while shooting — even rapid fire — so the “not so deep” pattern on the grip is not a factor in shooting for $360.
6.	Fit, finish, feel, pointability, and function of a much higher priced pistol for $360
7.	You get the extra safety feature that is nice to have but not necessary for safe carry for $360
8.	How about this — you can check to see if a round is chambered by simply looking at the ejection port and seeing the actual case chambered through a slight, small and safe space at the back of the port — no more pulling back on the slide to make sure the pistol is loaded. (Always fully pull back the slide to check if the pistol is unloaded!!!) I did not experience any blowback or debris when firing this pistol because of this space.
9.	Better than average trigger than many higher priced pistols for $360
10.	Better than average sights found on more expensive pistols (easy drift adjustable) for $360
11.	The same feel and concealability as when I carried a light weight Commander 1911 IWB behind my left hip except I am carrying 16 rounds of devastating hollowpoints vs 8-9rounds.
12.	The same slide and frame construction integrity and quality of higher priced pistols. For $360
13. But, you could pay twice as much and get the exact same results if spending more money is more important to you.
14.	From a Kimber, Springfield, Berretta, Walther, Colt, S&W, Ruger, Browning, revolver, six gun, and auto owner/shooter (most of these guns inherited by my sons now),
JOB WELL DONE, Ruger!!!!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ruger.com/products/security9/models.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OldnavtCT said:


> All the existing reviews of the Security 9 seem to find the exact same things good and not so good concerning this fairly new pistol. I bought one for security/safety team work and for self and home defense based on Rugers proven reliability. I was a 1911 shooter from the age of 10 up to my late 50's. I was capable of 2" groups at 50 meters in my hay days with a quality 1911. However, I developed arthritis in both thumbs in my late 50's early 60's and this made decocking a 1911 rather risky. Hence, my quest for a striker fired type pistol. My income, since retirement, has also become a factor in deciding what pistol to purchase. Here are my findings on the Ruger Security 9.
> 
> 1.	$360 for the model #3816 with laser and (2) 15 round mags
> 2.	Four (4) inch groups at 25 meters for $360. Group tightens with laser (all freehand shooting)
> ...


Have you met Cannon? :smt083


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I completely agree OldnavtCT. I have the exact same gun and the same results. I also own a RAP with the swap out back straps. I compared them. I found the correct back strap for me but right out of the box the Security 9 grip was like it was made for my hand exclusively. My groupings were great and the laser spot on. The trigger is butter. For that price, I paid the same, it is a home run by Ruger.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

OldnavtCT said:


> All the existing reviews of the Security 9 seem to find the exact same things good and not so good concerning this fairly new pistol. I bought one for security/safety team work and for self and home defense based on Rugers proven reliability. I was a 1911 shooter from the age of 10 up to my late 50's. I was capable of 2" groups at 50 meters in my hay days with a quality 1911. However, I developed arthritis in both thumbs in my late 50's early 60's and this made decocking a 1911 rather risky. Hence, my quest for a striker fired type pistol. My income, since retirement, has also become a factor in deciding what pistol to purchase. Here are my findings on the Ruger Security 9.
> 
> 1. $360 for the model #3816 with laser and (2) 15 round mags
> 2. Four (4) inch groups at 25 meters for $360. Group tightens with laser (all freehand shooting)
> ...


This is an old post, but I'll ask anyway,....

Have you experienced any finger pinch while shooting, say over 20 rounds? That's my major obstacle to getting this pistol as I;ve seen a few references to that. OTOH, this pistol, after wear in and familiarity training, will spend most of its time in my vehicle without lots of range trips. I have several other handguns that I will probably use much more at the range.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

papersniper said:


> This is an old post, but I'll ask anyway,....
> 
> Q. Have you experienced any finger pinch while shooting, say over 20 rounds? That's my major obstacle to getting this pistol as I;ve seen a few references to that. OTOH, this pistol, after wear in and familiarity training, will spend most of its time in my vehicle without lots of range trips. I have several other handguns that I will probably use much more at the range.


A. I am answering myself. The answer is no, no trigger finger pinch. The Security 9 was such a low price and I'd read great reviews so I added on to the gun safe. 75 rounds without a hiccup, and no finger pinch.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I love mine. I shoot it great, and for the price tag, I believe it's a lot of pistol. Do I think it would run 30,000 rounds like a G19? No, I don't, but it would take me a long time to shoot the Security 9 to pieces.

I like the trigger better than a G19 as well.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay, this question begs to be answered... Who decocks their 1911??? Safety issue alert!!! I'd drop the mag and rack the slide. There by knowing it is safe on an empty chamber.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I think the name Security 9 refers to a* bedside* firearm. It is not a gun I would spend a lot of range time with. Just not built for a lot of ammo down range. If bought for a *Bedside *firearm, then good buy, not a lot of money and can put a light on it.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

For the price you pay it is a satisfactory firearm and the ones I have had the honor to test have a great feel with good accuracy for self defense. I think Ruger did a good job with this one too. Time will tell with round count and range time but I like this Security9 as much as I like my SR9E. Get what fits your needs and budget but this Security9 is worth looking at.


----------

